# C - datei einlesen und im puffer bearbeiten



## tobiaszschech (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte ein Programm in C / C++ für Linuxkonsole schreiben.
Es soll

1. eine Textdatei einlesen,
2. die ersten 10 Zeilen in den Puffer nehmen,
3. Zeile für Zeile nach manuell eingegebenen Stichwörtern durchsuchen
4. Evtl gefundene Wörter manuell verändern
und
5. in einer neuen Textdatei ausgeben.
6. Das ganze solange wiederholen, bis die Textdatei komplett durchgearbeitet ist

ich bin leider noch nicht so erfahren auf dem c-Programmierungsgebiet, da ich es mir erst am Montag selbst beigebracht habe, es wäre also nett, wen ihr mir da einen ansatz posten könntet, wie ich überhaupt an die sache rangehe. Grund für dieses Programm ist, dass ich z.Z. ein Betriebspraktikum habe und mein Auftraggeber dieses Tool von mir verlangt.

  bitte sagt mir, wie ich sowas machen soll, und wie gesagt am allerdankbarsten wäre ich euch für einen fast kompletten code...

euer tobi


----------



## Buba235 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


Also schauen wir mal, was wir machen können. So du willst eine txt-Datei einlesen:


```
#include <stdio.h>


int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {
   /*Variablen*/
   FILE *datei; (und zwar die, die du auslesen willst)
   const char *pfadzuderDatei = "/Pfad/zu/der/Datei.txt";
   

   datei = fopen(pfadzuderDatei, "rt");
   if(datei == NULL) {
      /*Fehlerabfrage und Abbruch*/
   }

   /*Am Schluß die Datei wieder schliessen*/
   fclose(datei);
}
```

Das ganze machst du auch noch mit der anderen Datei in die du schreiben willst. Allerdings mit den Optionen wt, weil du ja in diese schreiben willst! Wenn du das hast reden wir weiter!


----------



## Buba235 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


Übrigens sollte dir dieser Link sehr weiter helfen: http://www.galileo-press.de/openbook/c_von_a_bis_z/c_018_000.htm#RxxobKap018000040029FC1F01818C

Da steht alles was man braucht!



Gruß Buba


----------

